# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El MARM impartirá nuevos cursos para formar técnicos de Comunidades de Regantes

## REEGE

Los nuevos cursos 2011 y el Aula Informática darán continuidad a las actividades formativas organizadas el pasado año para directivos, técnicos y agricultores de las 102 comunidades de regantes que integran FERDUERO.


El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, a través de la Sociedad Estatal de Infraestructuras Agrarias SEIASA, impartirá durante 2011 nuevos cursos y un Aula Informática, dando así continuidad a las actividades formativas organizadas el pasado año para directivos, técnicos y agricultores de las 102 comunidades de regantes que integran FERDUERO. 

Así lo han programado los presidentes de SEIASA, Graciliano Palomo, y de FERDUERO (Asociación de Comunidades de Regantes de la Cuenca del Duero), Ángel González Quintanilla, en la reunión mantenida hoy para realizar el seguimiento del Protocolo de Colaboración que mantienen ambas entidades, dirigido a consolidar la agricultura de regadío como un sector estratégico para la economía, para la seguridad alimentaria, para la protección medioambiental y para el sostenimiento de la población en el medio rural. 

Además del análisis de los datos relativos a la compaña de riego de 2010 en relación con las obras finalizadas en ese periodo, en el encuentro se han abordado otros aspectos que forman parte del Protocolo de Colaboración como los contratos eléctricos de las comunidades de regantes, tanto los resultados de la Campaña de 2010 como las negociaciones realizadas para abordar la Campaña de 2011, así como los contratos telefónicos y de seguros. 
Por último, en la reunión se ha informado sobre las obras de modernización de regadíos promovidas por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, a través de SEIASA, que está previsto iniciar este año en Castilla y León, que son las siguientes: 'Canal del Páramo', 'Páramo Bajo', 'Canal Toro-Zamora', 'Cabecera del Río Riaza' y 'Canal de Tordesillas'. 

El Protocolo de Colaboración suscrito entre SEIASA y FERDUERO en 2009 con la presencia del Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, contempla entre sus objetivos optimizar el consumo de agua mediante el asesoramiento a las Comunidades de Regantes, tanto a las que utilizan las tradicionales técnicas de riego como a las que cuentan con las nuevas tecnologías hidráulicas. 

En materia energética, ambas entidades colaboran con la finalidad de obtener los mejores costes y optimizar los consumos energéticos, así como para que las Comunidades de Regantes puedan convertirse en generadoras de energías renovables que compensen total o parcialmente sus consumos, y en materia de protección medioambiental, para que sean agentes activos sobre el terreno. 


17 de enero de 2011 

Fuente:MARM

----------

